# Problem with fps on Call of duty 2



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi

i have some problems with my fps ,i have sometimes lags and my fps comming down(250-35)..


My Specs:

*Amd Athlon Dual Core 2x3.0GhZ*
Ram *4 GB *
Graphiccard:*nVidia Gtx 260*
Os:*win xp sp3*

I have some video with lags:

LAGS - Xfire Video

LAGS - Xfire Video

*Please help!!!*


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Do you only experience this lag while gaming online and offline, or just one of those options?


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

online and offline,but offline one time in 10 min...and online on time in 2 min :S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried enabling VSync, either in the game's graphics options or the nvidia control panel?

Is it only COD2 that lags or is it all online games?


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

Just by COD2,another games are ok,how can i vSync enable,i dont have that on nVidia control panel,i have Phyx settings and 3d setting...











ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

PHOTO
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/photoezu.jpg/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be in the 'Manage 3D Settings' section.

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4636/vsync.png


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

Aha,vSync is enabled (use the 3d application setting)...
That is impossible....bZzZZ


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try setting it to 'Force' instead of 'Use 3D application setting'. No guarantees it will fix your problem, but it should stabilize the fps.


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

I have tryed Force on,and now have i 75 fps fix,no lags,that is good but i want more


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Vsync matches the fps with your monitor's refresh rate (75Hz) to give the smoothest display possible with no lag and no screen tearing. A higher fps won't make the game look or perform any better.


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

i have tryed all,but always 75 fps...
maybe is more options on nVidia control panel to change??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you enable VSync, it limits the fps to the same value as your monitor's refresh rate. This prevents the kind of fluctuations you were getting before, and eliminates the lag, giving a better gaming experience.

Your monitor's refresh rate is 75 Hertz, so your fps will be a steady 75. 

If this has fixed your lag problem, you don't need to make any more changes. Turn off your fps counter and enjoy the game.


----------



## PuPi (Aug 24, 2011)

LoL,but that is not enought in this game,when *125-250* fps is then is Ok,but* thanks*!!


----------

